# Video From The 2009 Fiesta Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a youtube video from the 2009 San Diego Metro Club Fiesta Show. I know our members George Simon and Margarret were there .. possibly others: 2009 SDMPC Fiesta Show

I did not attend, and this is not my video .. just sharing it with you all after I saw it on another site.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice video, those foot feathers of some of the breeds.... just awesome


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Nice video, those foot feathers of some of the breeds.... just awesome


Glad you enjoyed it. The birds with the REALLY BIG muffs are English Trumpeters (I'm pretty sure).

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Couple Of Members In The Video ..*

At about minute 3:18 is our member, ~pigeonlover and again in the background of the picture at about 4:02. At about 2:44 is our member, Risingstarfans.

Terry


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

The very last bird was awesome, looks like a rare color to come out like that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

alb23m said:


> The very last bird was awesome, looks like a rare color to come out like that.


Yeah .. that was definitely an eye catching bird. I don't know anything about the bird but can ask if you are really interested in knowing.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I missed this show even though George reminded me about it. I don't understand why my car ended up with brake problem (caliper was leaking brake fluid!) that day. Why?! Why?! I ended up fixing my car till nighttime. Now I just have to watch the video and see posted pics.

Anyhow the videographer may be a member here.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I didn't get in the vidio but my Italian Owls and Saddle Homers did* ..GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *WellI didn't get in the vidio but my Italian Owls and Saddle Homers did* ..GEORGE


was your Itailian owl the one after the white fans near the end?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> was your Itailian owl the one after the white fans near the end?


They had a great photo of you, George, on the LAPC My Family site .. also had a photo of Jason watching the Chinese Owl judging. I'd post the link to those photos, but it seems they are "private" to members of the LAPC My Family group, and I couldn't get the link to work here.

Terry


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah .. that was definitely an eye catching bird. I don't know anything about the bird but can ask if you are really interested in knowing.
> 
> Terry


Its alright, it would be expensive to buy one even if i would be able to find one anyway, just thought it was very cool.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Some really gorgeous birds there!


----------



## pbayani (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you for viewing the video. I have prepared a few over the years and have posted many of them on YouTube. I will be revising the SDMPC website after the 2011 NPA Grand National in San Diego. I don't want to negatively impact what we have now, just in case I make a mistake. I am going to rewrite the pages using Adobe Dreamweaver.

Also, I created a new website for the Los Angeles Pigeon Club. Here are the links for each of the sites:

San Diego Metro Pigeon Club - http://www.sdmpc.org or http://www.pigeonpage.org

Los Angeles Pigeon Club - http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com

Thanks again,


Paul Bayani



TAWhatley said:


> Here's a youtube video from the 2009 San Diego Metro Club Fiesta Show. I know our members George Simon and Margarret were there .. possibly others: 2009 SDMPC Fiesta Show
> 
> I did not attend, and this is not my video .. just sharing it with you all after I saw it on another site.
> 
> Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pbayani said:


> Thank you for viewing the video. I have prepared a few over the years and have posted many of them on YouTube. I will be revising the SDMPC website after the 2011 NPA Grand National in San Diego. I don't want to negatively impact what we have now, just in case I make a mistake. I am going to rewrite the pages using Adobe Dreamweaver.
> 
> Also, I created a new website for the Los Angeles Pigeon Club. Here are the links for each of the sites:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and links, Paul! I always enjoy seeing your videos and photos. I know you and many others are gearing up for the Grand National, so please keep us posted!

Terry


----------

